# Delta faucet blues



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone installed any delta faucets lately. Installed a wide spread today. I think it was the vero line. I hate to admit it took me a lot longer than I'd like to admit. What a nightmare. Boss hounding me to get done at the house, trying to make it look acceptable. What a day... and a pos faucet


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I install a lot of Delta faucets. As a matter of fact, I recently retightened and justified the handles on one that was loose and the handles rotated. I think it was the vero. What was giving you issues? This is a before pic, just trying to verify it was this style.


----------



## hondaguy (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah thats the one 

must have taken 2hrs 

I also had problems with their touchless model. The threaded rod pulled out. Are all their taps junk?


----------



## mwilliams28 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been installing Delta faucets with the built in grey plastic "custom fit" supplies for a number of years - lately these have been included in even high end models- and I considered them to be sufficiently reliable and even @#$%& proof. Due to a pump control problem my install in a 6 bathroom home was tested today with +150 p.s.i. ranges and I received a call back only for failures in these supplies (luckily someone was home). I believe there would have been no issues if a braided compression supply had been used. 

Within hours, I was called to flood in a basement apartment for the same reason. The grey plastic pipe in both cases had slipped passed the ferrule and caused the joint to fail, but this time it was working under normal 50 p.s.i. pressure regulated conditions. It appeared manufacturers instructions were followed on these two joints. 

Anyone else?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

mwilliams28 said:


> I have been installing Delta faucets with the built in grey plastic "custom fit" supplies for a number of years - lately these have been included in even high end models- and I considered them to be sufficiently reliable and even @#$%& proof. Due to a pump control problem my install in a 6 bathroom home was tested today with +150 p.s.i. ranges and I received a call back only for failures in these supplies (luckily someone was home). I believe there would have been no issues if a braided compression supply had been used.
> 
> Within hours, I was called to flood in a basement apartment for the same reason. The grey plastic pipe in both cases had slipped passed the ferrule and caused the joint to fail, but this time it was working under normal 50 p.s.i. pressure regulated conditions. It appeared manufacturers instructions were followed on these two joints.
> 
> Anyone else?


go to the hardware store and ask them you handyhack. nice intro by the way:laughing:


----------



## mwilliams28 (Mar 31, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> go to the hardware store and ask them you handyhack. nice intro by the way:laughing:


Im not sure what you mean. I'm a plumber looking for plumbing advice. Did I come to the wrong place?

Intro?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You need to post an introduction in the introduction section. Then the advice you seek will be easier to obtain.


----------

